# Myrtle slab bench



## GS-76

Been working on this Myrtle slab bench. Seat is natural on the bottom with nail heads sticking out 1/4" and nails coming through the seat that were sanded down and will get filled. It is 52" wide and the side will get trimmed to final shape. Now to fit the back and level the legs. Then take all apart for bowties in the end pieces and finish, then put it all back together.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

That's going to be beautiful Gary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

Looking good Gary!


----------



## Nature Man

That's going to be amazingly heavy when you are done! Really like it! Will you be putting a back on it? Chuck


----------



## GS-76

Yeah, working on the back piece now. Lots to do yet but little by little. Not really that heavy as wood is dry. Probably around 100 lbs when done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## GS-76

Well i found the perfect back piece for the bench. It is a cedar piece i just came across. Now to fit it and add bowties and do all the work before taking apart to finish fit, sand and apply the finish, going to be awhile yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben

That’s going to be one hell of a bench.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool, I love stuffing this.


----------



## DLJeffs

Yeah, what Greg said, very cool. Nice reuse of the old dining room chairs too.


----------



## GS-76

Dang DL, Busted, I recycle a lot of stuff, lol.
Good eye on the chairs, they work for company and as setup blocks, beer holders ect. Right now i am laughing my tail off, good catch !!!!lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76

Well started to put butterflies on the cracks in the kegs today. These are 4" and 3" and are Yew. They will turn a darker red in time. 6 dine and 18 more to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Nice. Are you putting those in with a chisel or router bit or how?


----------



## GS-76

Forstner bit and chisels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76

Well i have the inside of the legs done with bowties, all 14, and now for the 10 on the outside of the legs. I am not going to fill the cracks with epoxy so i will need to do ties on the outside to prevent warping and to add strength. Basically the only thing holding the legs together will be the bowties.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Wood

Looking at the pencil line on the right side piece are you considering putting a radius on the end pieces? And have you decided what type of finish you are going to use? Very nice rustic looking piece.


----------



## GS-76

Yes, going to radius the tops of the legs. I will either use Rubio C-2 oil or Helmsman Spar urethane. Ideas? It is going to be used inside and outside on a covered deck.


----------



## davis upchurch

Beautiful work Gary!! As far as a finish, have you thought of tung oil? That's my go-to on outdoor wood projects and has never failed. Typically only need a few coats (3-5) and it lasts a good couple of years between touch-ups. It dries quicker than Rubio C-2 oil, so you could apply a few coats and the Rubio C-2 on top. Just an idea. Beautiful, expertly crafted bench!!


----------



## GS-76

Thanks and will check it out. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Wood

Tung oil is a good choice for mostly indoor use. I would try and keep it protected from outdoor weather as much as possible. The other choice is Spar Varnish. Thin the first coat by 1/3 so it soaks in well and then finish with a couple coats. The Spar Varnish will give the wood more of an amber tone so keep that in mind or try a test piece first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## davis upchurch

I agree Don! Make sure you use pure tung oil if you go that route, it's waterproof and has UV-protectant capabilities. With more coats, the water actually beads and evaporates off. I get mine imported from Tung tree plantations in CA, it's actually the pure stuff, not the "pure" product they'll sell you at Home Depot or a woodworking store. Spar Varnish is also good, but Tung oil darkens the wood less. I think Don has a great point, maybe try both on a small test piece and go with the better of the two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Don Wood said:


> Tung oil is a good choice for mostly indoor use. I would try and keep it protected from outdoor weather as much as possible. The other choice is Spar Varnish.


I would strongly disagree there. I use Tung Oil on everything outside. Hell, I use it on my canoe paddles and parts of wooden boats. Where I'm not concerned about the color, or the odor, I mix in some Pine Tar to make sure it's preserved but true, pure Tung Oil is as waterproof as it gets. All my outdoor tool handles get this treatment and it's impervious to the weather. The addition of Pine Tar may be a good idea for the parts of the bench that are in contact with the ground outside.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davis upchurch

JerseyHighlander said:


> I would strongly disagree there. I use Tung Oil on everything outside. Hell, I use it on my canoe paddles and parts of wooden boats. Where I'm not concerned about the color, or the odor, I mix in some Pine Tar to make sure it's preserved but true, pure Tung Oil is as waterproof as it gets. All my outdoor tool handles get this treatment and it's impervious to the weather. The addition of Pine Tar may be a good idea for the parts of the bench that are in contact with the ground outside.



I second this, Tung oil is a major go-to. If you use the pure stuff, it's 100% water-resistant after a few applications and will minimally change the color of the wood. Also glad I'm not the only one using pitch in my Tung oil LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76

A little more updates on the bench build along. Lost a couple days here to a high wind storm that came through and ripped my 16' wooden gate off the posts and leveled some sections of my 6' cedar fence. Anyway i have all the butterflies in the legs 24 total and now to level the legs and fit the backrest.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## GS-76

Well i have it fitted together, decided to add a strongback on the backrest. I have to design that lyet. Also have to add a stongback under the seat between the legs. About ready to start final sanding and filling of voids in the backrest.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## GS-76

Gary Schuler said:


> Been working on this Myrtle slab bench. Seat is natural on the bottom with nail heads sticking out 1/4" and nails coming through the seat that were sanded down and will get filled. It is 52" wide and the side will get trimmed to final shape. Now to fit the back and level the legs. Then take all apart for bowties in the end pieces and finish, then put it all back together.
> 
> View attachment 195816
> 
> View attachment 195817


Well i am back on the Myrtle bench. I started to seal the seat and crosspiece for the backrest. I have all the cracks taped off with foil taoe snd borders of painters caulk around voids to fill.
I decided to go with sytems west epoxy and slow hardener. Going to do 1/8"fill first to make sure there are no leajs and to seal the bottom.
Goung to start filling tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh




----------



## T. Ben




----------



## GS-76

Ok, started the pours today. Filled some of the smaller ones and 1/4" on the big ones to seal the bottom really good. System west is working goid and i like the metered pumps. Torched off bubbles a couple times. Watch the torch with this stuff. Stir slowly to mix and pour slowly. The less air you introduce the better. Not a cheap epoxy but one of the better ones in my book.
Here are first day pours. I like the peel back foil tape too, it works good.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

When that is done - its gonna be outstanding!


----------



## GS-76

Thanks for all the replies and likes. Quite a project and time consuming.


----------



## GS-76

Well 2nd pour done. I tinted some spots in black
dye, almost all filled and have a little touchups to do when sanded off. Next to sand and flip and fill any low spots on the other side. I think i will probably use all the gallon of system west at $100.00 and $45.00 for the hardener. I used Smooth- On product ( Tarbender ) on the bench back to see how it would work. Another $95.00 I would advise to go no more than 1/4" to 1/2" on the pours. Any more and you really have to babysit it until it starts to set up to catch any bubbles. Go easy on the torch and always over fill a tad to allow for soaking up some adhesive and to be able to sand off any last minute bubbles when it sets up.
Do not keep torching when it thickens up, just wait till you sand and touch up if needed. If you keep trying to get them all when it sets up,---/ you will be sorry. !! More tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## DLJeffs

Gary - When you get to that step, please describe how you remove the caulking. Does it just pull off, do you use a chisel to sort of slice it off, or do you sand it? I can see it gumming up a lot of sand paper until you get it all off of there. Just curious if there's a trick to that or if it's just elbow grease and work.


----------



## GS-76

I use a 7" grinder with 50-60 grit in round pad. Takes off the foil tape and caulking quickly. You can get most with a knife if ya want. I just grind it off ans clean up with a 4" grinder with a sanding disc. Then belt sander to semi finish. Palm sander to contour and final sand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76

Well back at it, have the sides filled and sanded, i have Shellac sealer done on them and have the first coat of Spar on them. Also just poured the last pour on the bench back. I will check in when all the pieces are finished and ready to assemble.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh




----------



## DLJeffs

That's looking good Gary. The finish is starting to make the bow ties contrast nicely with the myrtle.


----------



## GS-76

_I have the backrest filled and sanded. Have it Shellacked and starting Spar coats. Hard work is done now and on to the final push._

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Looking good


----------



## T. Ben




----------



## GS-76

Well it is done, here are some finished pics

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Fantastic, Gary. It's really nice.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Gary Schuler said:


> Well it is done, here are some finished pics
> 
> View attachment 202914
> 
> View attachment 202915
> 
> View attachment 202916
> 
> View attachment 202917
> 
> View attachment 202918


Liking that upper support. Keep some junior wwe wanna be from taking out that beautiful burl


----------



## Barb

Sweet looking bench! You can’t put a price tag on that kind of work. :)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Beautiful


----------



## GS-76

Thanks for the kind words. My 1st bench project. Now i have to get my new Black Myrtle dining table finished. Going fishing for a bit first. !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Gary Schuler said:


> Thanks for the kind words. My 1st bench project. Now i have to get my new Black Myrtle dining table finished. Going fishing for a bit first. !!!


Fishing should always take precedence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76

Barb said:


> Fishing should always take precedence.


Amen Barb. Faith, family, Beer !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Great work! I see the edges are darkened, did you paint, or torch them? I bet it is satisfying to finally finish such a grand project, thanks for sharing....


----------



## GS-76

Barry, i burnt them with a propane torch. Yes glad it us done , now onto a dining table. Going fishing for a but first. Gotta rejuvenate the soul.


----------



## Gdurfey

Incredible!! Wow, what a first experience.


----------



## T. Ben

What a beautiful bench,it was fun to follow your build.


----------



## DLJeffs

Gary Schuler said:


> Amen Barb. Faith, family, Beer !!!


Amen Barb. Fishing, faith, fishing, family, fishing, Beer, more fishing !!!

Fixed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GS-76

DLJeffs said:


> Amen Barb. Fishing, faith, fishing, family, fishing, Beer, more fishing !!!
> 
> Fixed!


Heck ya works for me. Again Thanks for the replies and Thanks for following along. Thank you all it was fun. !!


----------



## Wildthings

Gary Schuler said:


> Barry, i burnt them with a propane torch. Yes glad it us done , now onto a dining table. Going fishing *for a but* first. Gotta rejuvenate the soul.


I gotta ask! Is a but a local term for trout?

And the bench is over the top!!


----------



## GS-76

It was supposed to read ( bit ) big fingers little phone syndrome. Sorry for the confusion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

No confusion I knew what you meant. It's just what I do!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GS-76

You gonna be there all day and how big a old boy are ya. !!!!


----------

